

The Quiz Daniel Kahneman Wants You to Fail  - jcr
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/12/kahneman-quiz-201112

======
jcr
Also, the long writeup, "The King of Human Error"

[http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/12/michael-...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/12/michael-
lewis-201112?currentPage=all)

I found a supposedly related video, but I haven't watched it yet (still
downloading).
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=155...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=155752)

